# Medicare of al sec denial for b7



## bug1953 (Dec 16, 2010)

Mc al sec to bc denies electronic clms when denial is b7 np not covered does anyone else have this problem & a solution?


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 16, 2010)

You're submitting COB payment info?

Never mind that...B7 denial is provider not certified/eligible - are you submitting claims w/the doctor's PTAN? CARE has different electronic claims requirements than BCBS - we have 2 separate formats to ensure that the required info makes it to both payers every time.


----------

